# How many waterers to use



## mmccarthy781 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, so I have a small coop with a small attached run. I only have 3 chickens, all of them 3 months old. Until now, I've been keeping 2 waterers in there enclosure. A 2.5 gallon waterer in the coop. And a 1/2 gallon waterer in their run. However after I returned from a 3 day vacation, the 1/2 gallon waterer was empty, and the 2.5 waterer seemed untouched. Do you think that they know to use the bigger one when the smaller one is empty, or should I get rid of the small one?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

For 3 chickens that are always in an enclosure, you shouldn't need more than one waterer.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jun 2, 2013)

Would you recommend the waterer to be in the coop or in the run? The reason I have 2 is because I close the run at night. And in the day it gets a little hot in the house so I have 1 outside for easy access.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I usually always keep a waterer in the coop as you never know when you will need to close them up there for an emergency or, if you closed them up for the night for some reason, that they will have water if you are unable to open that coop for some reason. 

They can do without food for awhile in most weathers but they really need hydration, particularly in the hot weather. So, it just makes good sense to have water in the shade of the coop. 

Since mine free range all the time, they also have water from the dog's water pan, which all the animals like to use.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ya I have 1 in the coop and one outside in the yard.


----------

